# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Help. Hệ thống căn biên thu cuồn

## romvang

Chào các bác.
E đang có nhu cầu làm hệ thống căn màng cho rulo thu cuồn (nylong). Phần servo và lập trình thì tạm còn phần cơ khí thì mù tịt. Bác nào có bv hay hình ảnh thật share em với. 
Thanks các bác

----------

